
Trendsmap - Real time local Twitter trends - siddhant
http://www.trendsmap.com/
======
kierank
While this is interesting from a data visualisation perspective it just shows
further that the things people twitter about are completely worthless.

~~~
siddhant
Agreed. But I also think that what people tweet about is worthless mostly when
there is nothing to tweet about. :-) This (trendsmap) might make a lot more
sense in crisis situations. We might be able to see relevant tweets coming out
from affected areas. Just a thought.

